
Why Zoom Chose Oracle Cloud over AWS and Maybe You Should Too - QuinnyPig
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/why-zoom-chose-oracle-cloud-over-aws-and-maybe-you-should-too/
======
Justsignedup
This is legitimately making me think twice about using Zoom far more than
their privacy debacle did.

All jokes aside, it is a good thing that AWS has competition.

~~~
QuinnyPig
I'm a fan of what AWS does in most respects, but their 1998 bandwidth pricing
drives me freaking nuts.

------
mike_aarons
Thanks for the analysis QuinnyPig. That AWS bandwidth price is outrageous.
Wow!

